# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  أطعمة لنمو ذكاء طفلك

## الوسادة

*





تريد أى أم بالتأكيد أن يكون أداء طفلها فى المدرسة جيدا، كما أنها تريده أن يتميز فى الرياضة والموسيقى ولذلك فمن المهم أن يحصل الطفل على نظام غذائى متوازن يمتلئ بالعناصر المفيدة لنمو مخه وتطوره. إن مخ الإنسان يمثل اثنين فى المائة من وزن جسمه ولكنه يحتاج إلى 20 فى المائة من إجمالى كمية السعرات الحرارية التى تدخل الجسم لكى يعمل بطريقة فعالة فهو يحتاج للجلوكوز دائما ولذلك فإن الطفل يحتاج لوجبات متوازنة من الناحية الغذائية. وقد اثبت الخبراء أن مخ الطفل إذا لم يحصل على الغذاء الصحيح فإنه لن يبلى جيدا من الناحية الأكاديمية بالإضافة إلى أنه سيعانى ايضا فى الحياة الاجتماعية. ودائما ما تحاول الأم إقناع طفلها بتناول طعام الإفطار أو بإنهاء كوب اللبن قبل الذهاب للمدرسة، كما أنه كثيرا ما يعود الطفل بالطعام الذى أرسلته أمه معه ليأكله فى المدرسة. ويجب على الأم أن تجد طرقا متنوعة تساعد طفلها بها على تناول الأغذية والأطعمة المفيدة له. هناك بعض الأطعمة التى تساعد على نمو الطفل ونمو مخه وتحسين أدائه ، كما أنها تساعد على تحسين ذاكرة الطفل وقدرته على التركيز
يعتبر اللبن ومختلف منتجات الألبان مصدرا غنيا بالبروتين والكالسيوم والبوتاسيوم وفيتامين (د) وهى كلها عناصر غذائية مهمة لأعصاب الطفل وعضلاته وإنزيماته وأنسجة المخ. أما البيض فيعتبر مصدرا يمكن أن يحصل الطفل منه على البروتين، كما أن صفار البيض يحتوى على عنصر الكولين الذى يعتبر أساسيا لنمو المخ. حاولى أن تفكرى فى طرق متنوعة تقدمين بها البيض لطفلك على الإفطار أو العشاء ويمكنك مثلا أن تقدمى لطفلك فى الصباح بيضا مقليا مع بعض الخضروات ومعهما قطعة توست.
وبالنسبة للسودانى وزبدة الفول السودانى فإنهما يحتويان على فيتامين إى الذى يعمل كعنصر مضاد للأكسدة يحمى خلايا الأعصاب، وهناك أيضا الثيامين الذى يساعد المخ والجهاز العصبى على تحويل الجلوكوز لطاقة. ويمكنك أن تضعى السودانى لطفلك على السلطة أو الآيس كريم أو الفاكهة، أما زبدة الفول السودانى فيمكنك أن تستخدميها فى ساندويتشات طفلك مع إضافة الموز.





تحتوى الفواكه والخضراوات على عناصر تزيد من قوة المخ، فمثلا الأفوكادو يحتوى على دهون غير مشبعة تزيد من تدفق الدم للمخ. هناك بعض أنواع الفاكهة التى تساعد على تحسين ذاكرة الطفل وترفع من قدرته على جمع المعلومات مثل البرتقال والأناناس والكانتالوب والبطيخ والخوخ والتفاح والعنب. أما البلوبيرى فهو يرفع من مهارات الطفل الحركية بينما تحتوى الفراولة على الفلافونويد الذى يعمل على تحسين الذاكرة. يجب أن تشجعى طفلك أيضا على تناول الكرنب والبروكلى والسبانخ، وبالإضافة لما سبق فإن البصل والمشروم والجزر والفلفل الأحمر كلها تعطي المخ المزيد من القوة.
تأتى الخضروات فاتحة الألوان الطازجة بنفع كبير للطفل بسبب وجود بعض العناصر المغذية مثل مضادات الأكسدة والفيتامينات والمعادن. وتعمل مضادات الأكسدة على تكوين مناعة للحفاظ على قوة خلايا المخ بينما تساعد الفيتامينات والمعادن على رفع قدرات عمل كل أعضاء الجسم. ويمكنك أن تقدمى الخضروات لطفلك بأكثر من طريقة سواء كانت مشوية أو مطبوخة فى الفرن أو حتى مسلوقة. ويمكنك إضافة الخضروات لأنواع الحساء المختلفة.تحتوى فواكه مثل التوت والكريز والفراولة على مضادات قوية ضد الأكسدة وعلى فيتامين سى الذى يحمى من السرطان
يعتبر الإفطار المتوازن أمرا مهما جدا لطفلك وخاصة الطفل فى سن المدرسة لأنه يحسن قدرة الطفل على الانتباه والتركيز فى الصباح، ولذلك يجب أن تقدمى لطفلك فى وجبة الإفطار الأطعمة والأغذية المناسبة التى ستفيده أكثر. يمكنك أن تقدمى لطفلك البيض على الإفطار لتزيدى من نسبة استهلاكه للبروتين وهو الأمر الذى سيكون له تأثير مباشر على المخ. عندما تقومين بإعداد البيض لطفلك حاولى أن تقومى بهذا الأمر بكميات قليلة من الزيت أو الزبدة لتقليل نسبة الدهون.يمكنك أن تقدمى لطفلك ساندويتش بيض مسلوق مع جبنة قليلة الدسم مع إضافة كوب حليب منخفض الدسم وثمرة فاكهة*

----------


## فيروز

معلومات مفيدة كتير والله الوسادة

----------


## اليتيم العماني

الأطفا فلذات أكبادنا , ورجال المستقبل , وبناة الوطن , فلنعتني بهم .

----------

